# PTO Shifting Issues



## Floyd (May 22, 2011)

Hello All!
I have a Massey Ferguson 165 and cannot get the PTO shifted to Engine, so that i can use auger while not moving tractor. Ground speed works fine, and neutral. 
Thanks.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey Floyd, welcome to the forum, soon someone should be able to help with your query. see if you can post a picture of your MF for us all to enjoy and it might jog someones memory to help with your issue.
Cheers.
:aussie:


----------



## Floyd (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Tim. Put a pic of the MF 165 in my profile, and attached one here.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

With the trany in netural it still won't power the PTO? I'm stupid, please don't take offence


----------



## cmonster (Oct 16, 2010)

check that the roll pin that holds the lever on has not walloed out in the lever,if not i had a case where the hyd. filter had actually come off of the pump and was jammed in the gear itself inside the case-not a big deal to pull the cover off and inspect,just put pto lever in nuetral,remove bolts and pull sraight out-might want to jack tractor up slightly on that side to keep from losing fluid when you pull cover off.let us know what you find!that one had the same problem yuo are describing!Nice lookin tractor!!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Floyd said:


> Hello All!
> I have a Massey Ferguson 165 and cannot get the PTO shifted to Engine, so that i can use auger while not moving tractor. Ground speed works fine, and neutral.
> Thanks.


Have you tried to engage with the engine not running? Does the leaver move at all to that position or does it bring up solid? How long has it been like this, did it just happen? Bye


----------



## Floyd (May 22, 2011)

Thanks All. 
Tried to engage with engine off, the lever just stops, does not engage.
It could be something internal, either blocking it, or hanging it up so it won't engage.
I'm also thinking it could be the clutch is not linked correctly, may need to be adjusted. 
Let me know if anyone has any other ideas.
Thanks again!


----------

